# Apples apples Apples



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Anybody got any good recipes for junk apples. I have a lot of wild apples going on my property literally hundreds of trees this is the one on my front lawn I'd like to find a good use for them other than Deerfeed.


















If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

The settlers would have pressed them into cider. I'd think most are inedible crabapples, which can make some fine cider. You could then go the next step and process that cider into apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Buy a pack, or packs of _Mrs Wages Spiced Apples mix_ follow directions, for an extra treet, melt a few cinnamon hard candies into the apples. 
*NOTE* the apples I canned aren't the same as yours.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bear bait.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is one of our Apple trees it produces more than you will use. I have pictures of it dating back to 1962. It is easily 30 feet tall. The smaller one in front grew from that one. Years ago I use to feed the apple to the pigs.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Pickled apples are divine. We use vinegar from ours to ferment animal feed and for household use. This year I'm going to try drying them on a string and bypass the Excalibur because we have so many. Applesauce is good and easy - I made 40 quarts last year that lasted about, oh, 2 minutes. I'm hoping for a press this year. The pigs will pasture under the trees this fall to clean up what's left. That's also how I plan to finish the butcher pigs next fall.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Most of the apples aren't that bad for the eating I've had several of them but I just have so many. Most of my trees are 20 feet or under as they are somewhat indigenous maybe I'll try the cider press. I do love making homemade cider correction homemade hard cider


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Could make apple butter or any of the above mentioned cider, apple sauce, apple juice, apple pie and sell it in town during a farmers market.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Also you are more than welcome to ship the end product to me for free :tango_face_grin:... I can be the quality control 

Dry apple slices too


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Green apple pie:
Obviously you need pie crusts but I won't go into that.
sufficient green apples (any variety including crab apples) cored and peeled,
mix 3/4 C sugar, 1/2 C flour, 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon with 6 cups of sliced green apples,
1/2 C raisins can be added, same for 1/4 C chopped walnuts,
add to a pan with bottom crust,
cut left over scraps of crust to make strips to form lattice crust for the top and place on top,
preheat oven to 375 degrees, 
place aluminum foil strip around the edge of the pie to prevent the edge from burning.
place pie into oven,
Bake for 55 minutes,
remove hands at about 45 minutes (they bake faster),
place pie on rack and set aside for at least 3-4 weeks until pie turns a lovely shade of green.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Green apple pie:
> Obviously you need pie crusts but I won't go into that.
> sufficient green apples (any variety including crab apples) cored and peeled,
> mix 3/4 C sugar, 1/2 C flour, 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon with 6 cups of sliced green apples,
> ...


How eery it is that you are in my head. Just an hour or so ago I was Googling for green apple recipes after my kids all came in chomping on the things and making silly pucker faces.

I opted instead for a sour cherry crisp, since I just picked the tree today.

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Do I smell sarcasm? @indie

If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Make apple sauce man Good food easy to make and can. then barter excess sauce for other preps you need also if you have a good dehydrator dry loads of apples for long term storage


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I have a tree that produces a green soft somewhat mushy apple in Mid June - Feed to live stock , apple sauce. I tried dried apples and do many fall apples this way but this trees apples are much too soft/ mushy. 

I have not made cider but I am sure it would be good .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy's Famous Wild Apple Recipe;

Collect as many wild apples as you can carry.

Wind up and throw them at high velocity toward unsuspecting liberals. :vs_closedeyes:



maine_rm said:


> Anybody got any good recipes for junk apples. I have a lot of wild apples going on my property literally hundreds of trees this is the one on my front lawn I'd like to find a good use for them other than Deerfeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I got a cousin that runs the leas I think I'm going to build a homemade cider press. 


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Times do change. We use to have an old man near hear that for a small price pruned apple trees and sprayed them. He would then take all the apples you did not want and make cider. Half of what he made was yours he sold the rest. I would let him keep much more than half.
When he died there was no one left willing to do the work. He must have done all right he did not die a poor man.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have two golden delicious trees in the back yard. Apple wine is tasty. Made quite a bit of that over the years using the Cowboy wine making method. Meaning pack a pair of used panty hose full of apples. Add it to a five gallon bucket along with 8 lbs of sugar and pinch of bread years...then top it off with water. Smush much the apples and squeeze out the goodies every day for 10 days...then wring it out one last time and throw it away. Put a bubbler on it and wait for it to clear up..then start sipping. Its real easy and will make a person drunker than cooter brown. If you want to get fancy move it to an ozarka water bottle and let it clear up one more time.


----------

